# iPhone App - which will remind you to change your fish tank water.



## aquariumkid (Nov 8, 2010)

Dear All,

Because I alway forget the date to change my tank water. 
I think maybe some app could help me, so I search it on itunes. 
And I found this one, it works great for me. Check it out.

















The link of the App:
FishWater for iPhone and iPod touch on the iTunes App Store
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Description

An easy to use app which will remind you to change your fish tank water.

Features:

* the Only One-Click design orientation.
* Set your schedule via the newest iOS4 multi-threads method, every thing goes in the background you won't notice it until the FishWater day comes.
* Lowest power consumption.
* It works under lock mode.
* Notification with sound.

Clean Water, Happy Fish, Happy You : )

keywords: fish water, fish tank, change water reminder. aquarium.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

I've been looking at these apps, both for iphone and for ipad, and I settled on TankBuddy 'cause you can record some test results as well. Ideally I'd love a water change monitor that allowed you to select from a list of water tests and let you track the test results you choose (so for instance, if I want to record my nitrate readings each week I can but I don't have to have iron on there if I don't want to, but somebody who does do iron tests could select iron and keep a record of those readings but might not want to have nitrate) maybe even a graph you could turn on and off, so you could see the results over time when you want to, but it wouldn't slow everything down when all you want to do is enter data. I went through a pile of different apps but didn't find anything that was flexible enough yet, TankBuddy was the closest so far.


----------



## aquariumkid (Nov 8, 2010)

Dear chris oe, 

Thank you so much. 
I think TankBuddy is good, I will check it out.
According to your experiences, does the TankBuddy has build-in reminder?
Thank you.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

You have to open it, but yes, once you open it, it will remind you which of your tanks needs its water change


----------



## stampedevxl (Jun 1, 2011)

im very forgetful, i will download this on my iphone tonight!


----------



## elsa36 (Oct 2, 2011)

Is that free?


----------



## Sterling70 (Aug 4, 2011)

hey guys- I actually created an iphone app that does a lot of what you guys are looking for, it's called AquaPilot. just search it on the app store, or go to aquapilotapp.com or facebook.com/aquapilot to learn more about it. it automatically schedules partial water changes and filter media changes in your ios calendar, and will calculate your tank cycles based on your test results. It does lots of other stuff too... and since I created it, if you leave me feedback I can try to incorporate some of your ideas into it! It's not free but it's cheap, I had to recoup the cost of developing the app. Most people have given it excellent reviews, so maybe it will help you out! i'll check this thread for feedback, as it's usually the users who have the best ideas how to improve a product


----------



## zambono (Nov 11, 2011)

aquaPlanner - Does alerts for a multitude of tasks which are editable, water test logging and graphing, note taking, and soon much more. Check it out by contacting me or searching for aquaPlanner

aquaPlanner Pro is for multiple aquariums, Lite is for 1
What can I say, just read the reviews on the App Store


----------

